# Garden Pond Safety



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi. We collect Lucy our chocolate pup in 10 days time and are currently puppy-proofing the garden. I feel a bit concerned over the garden pond and if my pup will be curious enough to want to go in it!  We have put some chicken net around it and it is now reasonably secure. However, just to ask if anyone has had any experiences of their pup being dangeroulsy curious with the fish or insects in their pond? Thank you.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi, I don't know about ponds but my aunt got a new swimming pool and her dog was running around the garden and didn't know she couldn't run across it and nearly drowned, I guess this could be the same with a pond


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i guess i am lucky. i just got done filling my pond in cause it got to much for me to take care of any more, but i did think of that ..puppys don't know they can't walk on water,,LOL SL


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I had a pond...Betty kept jumping in, doing a few laps and jumping out again...being a white dog this was not good....Pond has now been filled it but I do miss it!!


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

we've got a safety grid over ours because we have kids too, but kipper likes to walk across it to get a good taste of the pondweed, (and scare our goldfish!). The first time his legs fell through the grid he got the shock of his life, i've never seen him run back to his bed so fast. So yes, I would expect your puppy to be very interested in the pond!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Sue, I think it is important to make sure the pond is inaccessible to your puppy. Puppies have no sense at all and if they can find a way in they will. Just until she is a little older and able to swim or is big enough to get herself out.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes I agree puppies are very inquisitive as far as water is concerned and tend to jump straight in I have two ponds and Beau has jumped in a couple of times but I was outside in the garden and hooked her out again, if I'm not in the garden with them they have a really large run that I had built so they play out there. But definitely be careful with your pup and the pond x


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

We were at a friends at the weekend, they assured us that their garden was dog proof. After running in and out and having a lovley time Bracken suddenly came rushing in absolutely sopping- more wet than if I had given her a bath. Obviously we quickly realised that she had fallen in the pond (which I didn't know they had) and luckily the fire was on and we had towels so could easily and quickly dry her. I chose not to make a big deal out of it but when we got home I pointed out to the OH that we were incredibly lucky that she managed to get out on her own or else it could have been a very different story- especially as no one was watching them in the garden. I've learnt my lesson and hope that Bracken is ok the next time she comes across water!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Whenever we go to Bristol to visit my partners parents they have to dog proof the pond. This requires chicken mesh, rocks, deck chairs and fencing! Nacho has had far too many run-ins with the pond. Luckily each time he has managed to get out but if we had visited when he was a young pup I would dread to think what would have happened. He also stunk afterwards and shocked a fish to death!!!.... well I guess this is how the fish met his end.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you to all who replied to my question about pond safetly. I must say I have felt rather concerned about our pond. Upon your replies I have made the pond more secure by putting more barriers around it and generally making the pond less accessible. In addition I have put large plant-pots in the pond with a tile on the top, so that in the unlikely event that she does fall in, at least there is something underneath that she can stand on. Thank you.

Until she is older I shan't let her out in the garden un-supervised.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

The plant pots in the pond sound a really good idea but you are right it's always best to supervise for a while until she's bigger x


----------

